# GONer Memorial Day week at Saint Mark's.



## 1eyefishing (May 17, 2020)

Well, maybe better part of 2 weeks...
We'll see who shows up and how the fishing is...
I got here yesterday evening. Rigged some rods and put the boat of this afternoon after the boat ramp un-jammed.
Caught a 30" red and a 23" keeper in the first hour off one of my best spots... many good pics been taken right here...




Lost a 20+" trout at the gunnel for not puttin the steel to him hard enough when he ran to the boat with my jig...

@Browning Slayer and a boatload, our non- GONer buddy and a boatload, @NOTNKSNEMOR and a boat load, and hopefully @doomtrpr_z71 and a boatload coming in...
@dwhee87 coming to fish with me...
I'll be fishing by myself till some of them come in about Thursday.
My wife may show up about the time everybody bails out. If so I'll extend my trip well into next week.


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 17, 2020)

Jerry and Emmette will be there tomorrow and leaving Thursday. They’ll be stopping by.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 18, 2020)

Congrats,,,,


----------



## Rabun (May 18, 2020)

Hope y'all tear them up down there!


----------



## Cmp1 (May 18, 2020)

You guys are so blessed,,,,

Could a bass rod handle those Reds?


----------



## Wanderlust (May 18, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> You guys are so blessed,,,,
> 
> Could a bass rod handle those Reds?


Oh yeah.


----------



## notnksnemor (May 18, 2020)

1eyefishing said:


> Well, maybe better part of 2 weeks...
> We'll see who shows up and how the fishing is...
> I got here yesterday evening. Rigged some rods and put the boat of this afternoon after the boat ramp un-jammed.
> Caught a 30" red and a 23" keeper in the first hour off one of my best spots... many good pics been taken right here...
> ...




You need to invest in a selfie stick.
Or catch smaller fish so you can get all of it in the picture.


----------



## notnksnemor (May 18, 2020)

I'll be rollin' in about this time next Monday.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 18, 2020)

NOTNKSNEMOR said:


> You need to invest in a selfie stick.
> Or catch smaller fish so you can get all of it in the picture.


? ? ? ?


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (May 18, 2020)

Welp looks like I'm out unless something changes quick


----------



## 1eyefishing (May 18, 2020)

doomtrpr_z71 said:


> Welp looks like I'm out unless something changes quick


----------



## notnksnemor (May 18, 2020)

What's the restaurant situation like?
Week ago Riverside Cafe was take out only.
I'm jonesin' for a Savannah's breakfast or buffet dinner.
Cooter's open?


----------



## 1eyefishing (May 18, 2020)

I think cooters is take out only. I'm not sure what riverside is doing. I found the best restaurant in the area though in Woodville. The Seine Net. It is all about the awesome food there. I'm not sure if they're open for sit down  yet or what. I'll try to find out. I was under the impression erything was opening back up but not sure...


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (May 18, 2020)

1eyefishing said:


>


I am working on a back up plan... Riverside is open with limited seating and I would assume Hutton's has their open air seating open.


----------



## notnksnemor (May 18, 2020)

1eyefishing said:


> I think cooters is take out only. I'm not sure what riverside is doing. I found the best restaurant in the area though in Woodville. The Seine Net. It is all about the awesome food there. I'm not sure if they're open for sit down  yet or what. I'll try to find out. I was under the impression erything was opening back up but not sure...



Kast Net?????
If so I agree, eaten there a bunch.


----------



## 1eyefishing (May 18, 2020)

NOTNKSNEMOR said:


> Kast Net?????
> If so I agree, eaten there a bunch.


I mis remembered.
It's the Seine Yard Restaurant in Woodville. Awesome.


----------



## 1eyefishing (May 18, 2020)

Key words for today's fishing report:
Wind.
Rain.
Laundry. 

Dinner tonite wit Emmit and Jerry...


----------



## notnksnemor (May 18, 2020)

I'm a dummy.
Let the fluid in my hydraulic steering get low and got air in it.
Got to bleed it tomorrow.
Should take about 4 beers.
PSA - Check your fluids.



1eyefishing said:


> I mis remembered.
> It's the Seine Yard Restaurant in Woodville. Awesome.



Haven't eaten there.
Will put it on the list.


----------



## dwhee87 (May 18, 2020)

NOTNKSNEMOR said:


> I'm a dummy.
> Let the fluid in my hydraulic steering get low and got air in it.
> Got to bleed it tomorrow.
> Should take about 4 beers.
> ...


Gotta like a guy that measures a car repair project by the number of beers it takes.


----------



## notnksnemor (May 18, 2020)

dwhee87 said:


> Gotta like a guy that measures a car repair project by the number of beers it takes.



I'm talkin' bout my boat.
I could care less about a car.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 18, 2020)

Were you gentlemen around when Clayton Oaks had The Oaks Restaurant open in Panacea?


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (May 18, 2020)

1eyefishing said:


> I mis remembered.
> It's the Seine Yard Restaurant in Woodville. Awesome.


Is that the same as the one at rock landing?


----------



## 1eyefishing (May 18, 2020)

doomtrpr_z71 said:


> Is that the same as the one at rock landing?


Yep, 3 of em....


----------



## 1eyefishing (May 19, 2020)

Current location...
Black Rock.


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 19, 2020)

1eyefishing said:


> Current location...
> Black Rock.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1017543View attachment 1017543


I see Palmetto Island in the back ground.. Good place to be! Good luck!


----------



## notnksnemor (May 19, 2020)

Boat steering job complete.
Didn't like the way the fluid looked when bleeding, so flushed and replaced with new.


----------



## bassboy1 (May 19, 2020)

NOTNKSNEMOR said:


> Boat steering job complete.
> Didn't like the way the fluid looked when bleeding, so flushed and replaced with new.



Now for the important question.  We gotta see if the estimate matched the final bill.  How many beers?


----------



## notnksnemor (May 19, 2020)

bassboy1 said:


> Now for the important question.  We gotta see if the estimate matched the final bill.  How many beers?



5 beers and a gallon of transmission fluid.
I missed by 1 beer.
Total cost (minus the beer) $22.50


----------



## Chas (May 19, 2020)

Several people have asked all the restaurants are back open, was down this weekend and had some great food at Cooter Stew and Outz.  Didn't go over to Riverside but heard the service was terrible.  Fishing has been good in 4 to 6 foot of water on the West. Good luck to all, the fishing has been tough but you will catch a limit if you stay with it, make sure to take plenty of Live Shrimp out with you, that has been the ticket to catching a limit.  Good Luck wish I was down with you all.


----------



## bullgator (May 19, 2020)

I’ve hunted St. Marks. I believe Outz was the little place where we ate oysters and threw the shells out the window. Camped next door if my memory is right. Went to a honky took place in Woodville and have no clue how we made it back. I’m not sure what year it was but it started with a 19_ _


----------



## 1eyefishing (May 19, 2020)

Chas said:


> Several people have asked all the restaurants are back open, was down this weekend and had some great food at Cooter Stew and Outz.  Didn't go over to Riverside but heard the service was terrible.  Fishing has been good in 4 to 6 foot of water on the West. Good luck to all, the fishing has been tough but you will catch a limit if you stay with it, make sure to take plenty of Live Shrimp out with you, that has been the ticket to catching a limit.  Good Luck wish I was down with you all.



Riverside service=terrible=normal.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (May 19, 2020)

Riverside has always had good food just don't be in a hurry


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 20, 2020)

doomtrpr_z71 said:


> Riverside has always had good food just don't be in a hurry



And when you order a beer. You order 2.


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 20, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> Were you gentlemen around when Clayton Oaks had The Oaks Restaurant open in Panacea?


That was before my time!

I haven't even been to Panacea in quite a few years. It's hard to go anywhere else other than fish camp in St Marks. For pricing and fishing, it's hard to beat.


----------



## notnksnemor (May 20, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> That was before my time!
> 
> I haven't even been to Panacea in quite a few years. It's hard to go anywhere else other than fish camp in St Marks. For pricing and fishing, it's hard to beat.



Only place I've been in Panacea is Myway Seafood to get bushels of oysters.
Oysters on the grill is the "other Bucky whistle".


----------



## 1eyefishing (May 20, 2020)




----------



## notnksnemor (May 20, 2020)

1eyefishing said:


> View attachment 1017718



Let me know if you see an ugly old woman on a bicycle with a little dog in a wicker basket.

Stay safe my friend.


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 20, 2020)

1eyefishing said:


> View attachment 1017718


I was wondering why you were posting and not fishing.. 

About to head to the house and start packing. See YOU in the morning. You going to be on the water when we get there?


----------



## 1eyefishing (May 20, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> I was wondering why you were posting and not fishing..
> 
> About to head to the house and start packing. See YOU in the morning. You going to be on the water when we get there?


 
Depends on the weather...
50% chance of rain for the morning hours.


----------



## 1eyefishing (May 20, 2020)

Bring those $400 boxes of Mirrorlures!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 20, 2020)

Give em my highest regards if ya`ll get that far west.


----------



## 1eyefishing (May 20, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> Give em my highest regards if ya`ll get that far west.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm itching to get over that way and triple tail fish soon…
 I'll probably stay at Bay City Lodge.


----------



## notnksnemor (May 20, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> Give em my highest regards if ya`ll get that far west.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Been there done that...a bunch.

You wouldn't get your oysters shucked if you didn't buy beer.

Watched traffic stop because people were staggering into the road.
I know you know the history, but for others, it started as a store for the turpentiner's.
You want to talk about a tough bunch of folks.


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 20, 2020)

Look what I just got.. The rest of you on a waiting list for it.. well... sucks to be you!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 20, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> Look what I just got.. The rest of you on a waiting list for it.. well... sucks to be you!
> 
> View attachment 1017738




That`s the sho-nuff Good Stuff right there.


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 20, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> That`s the sho-nuff Good Stuff right there.


@KyDawg just might agree with you!

That bottle is headed to Fish Camp.


----------



## 1eyefishing (May 20, 2020)

$200 bottle.
Never had that... but it is distilled at the Buffalo Trace distillery...
I love me some buttery Buffalo.


----------



## 1eyefishing (May 20, 2020)

Goes good with Co-cola?


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 20, 2020)

1eyefishing said:


> Goes good with Co- cola?


----------



## Nicodemus (May 20, 2020)

1eyefishing said:


> Goes good with Co-cola?






NO.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 20, 2020)

You want to ban him Nic, or you want me to?


----------



## 1eyefishing (May 20, 2020)

Lols.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (May 20, 2020)

guess it's good I'm not going to be able to make it, y'all are in a whole nother tax bracket than me


----------



## 1eyefishing (May 20, 2020)

doomtrpr_z71 said:


> guess it's good I'm not going to be able to make it, y'all are in a whole nother tax bracket than me


 Run down for the day and fish with me. Forget your boat.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (May 20, 2020)

1eyefishing said:


> Run down for the day and fish with me. Forget your boat.


That may be doable


----------



## KyDawg (May 20, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> Look what I just got.. The rest of you on a waiting list for it.. well... sucks to be you!
> 
> View attachment 1017738



Got one just like that sitting here for Nic. I can get it so easy that I have spelled Blantons 5 times.


----------



## slow motion (May 21, 2020)

I am fishing the west flats. Got on the water about 930  A couple trout I'm the cooler so far.


----------



## notnksnemor (May 21, 2020)

slow motion said:


> I am fishing the west flats. Got on the water about 930  A couple trout I'm the cooler so far.



I've done good on the west flats.
A lot less traffic than east.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 21, 2020)

KyDawg said:


> Got one just like that sitting here for Nic. I can get it so easy that I have spelled Blantons 5 times.




Thank you kindly, Sir!


----------



## slow motion (May 21, 2020)

Got a little choppy after the wind got up mid afternoon. Kept 4 for dinner. 


NOTNKSNEMOR said:


> I've done good on the west flats.
> A lot less traffic than east.


I had them pretty much to myself. Will probably try it again tomorrow and then might fish the Pancea area .Saturday


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 21, 2020)

KyDawg said:


> Got one just like that sitting here for Nic. I can get it so easy that I have spelled Blantons 5 times.


I'm gonna come up there and tell you I'm Nic.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 21, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> NO.


Ice,,,,maybe,,,,


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 21, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> Ice,,,,maybe,,,,


No.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 21, 2020)

NCHillbilly said:


> No.


I don't drink whiskey,but I used to like JD,,,,with ice,,,,


----------



## Nicodemus (May 21, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> Ice,,,,maybe,,,,




No. How many times you got to be told?


----------



## Mexican Squealer (May 21, 2020)

Yanks


----------



## notnksnemor (May 21, 2020)

Don't even chill the glass.


----------



## slow motion (May 21, 2020)

*Unfortunately, for me, I don't have the refined taste of you gentlemen. So how smooth is this bourbon ? Or should I slap myself for even asking?*


----------



## 1eyefishing (May 21, 2020)

slow motion said:


> *Unfortunately, for me, I don't have the refined taste of you gentlemen. So how smooth is this bourbon ? Or should I slap myself for even asking?*



 Hunt me down. I'm in the camper closest to the end motel Room. I'll drown some Knob Creek and cocola with you.
 Going to get dinner at my buddies in a cabin right now. I'm sending you a PM with my phone number.
 Plenty of us less sophisticates around…


----------



## 1eyefishing (May 21, 2020)

It was @dwhee87 's turn with the golden horseshoe in his hind pocket today....
 We only came in with 5 keeper black drum and two keeper sheepshead, all but one caught by Dave.
But it was a fun day fer bofus.
 Dave started the day off with a couple of small but beautiful redfish...



Then manhandled this gar to the boat with very lightest rod on the boat that also doubles as freshwater gear. 15 lb. test on 2500 size spin gear...
It took a few trips around the boat to finally get him netted...



Then graduated dentistry school with a couple oysterbar sheepshead...




And picked on the black drum for a while. 




The drum were all good eating size, not the giant worm- filled variety...




Slayer and his son were also out in his (my old) G3, along with another buddy and Slayers dad in another boat.

Fun day for all, especially considering it was travel day for all but me.
Back at it tomorrow...


----------



## 1eyefishing (May 21, 2020)

PS- Today we listened to my tunes all day, and Dave did all the catching. 
Tomorrow we listen to Dave's music.


----------



## 1eyefishing (May 21, 2020)

Crack addict tarpon going for the scraps at the cleaning table...


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 21, 2020)

Not many pics today. We just heated up bbq and about to hit the sack. 

Dave hooked up..


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 21, 2020)

Michael fishing one side of long bar..


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 21, 2020)

Law man is at the dock..


----------



## notnksnemor (May 22, 2020)

Are those Dave's legs or is he riding a chicken on the boat?


----------



## Cmp1 (May 22, 2020)

1eyefishing said:


> It was @dwhee87 's turn with the golden horseshoe in his hind pocket today....
> We only came in with 5 keeper black drum and two keeper sheepshead, all but one caught by Dave.
> But it was a fun day fer bofus.
> Dave started the day off with a couple of small but beautiful redfish...
> ...


Congrats guys,,,,beautiful redfish,,,,


----------



## dwhee87 (May 22, 2020)

NOTNKSNEMOR said:


> Are those Dave's legs or is he riding a chicken on the boat?



Weren't no chickens of the sea present. Those are the real deal.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 22, 2020)

Wish I was down there, looks like a good time.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 22, 2020)

Whats the size on the Redfish? Minimum?


----------



## Cmp1 (May 22, 2020)

NCHillbilly said:


> Wish I was down there, looks like a good time.


X2,,,,


----------



## notnksnemor (May 22, 2020)

NOTNKSNEMOR said:


> Are those Dave's legs or is he riding a chicken on the boat?



Wish you could stretch out one more day, would sure like to make your acquaintance.
You must be special for Corbett to let up on the bow beck.
He kept me on the stern and jammed into an oyster bar.


----------



## Rabun (May 22, 2020)

Looks like a fine time down there!  Y'all catch'em up and stay safe...and keep sending us pics


----------



## Nicodemus (May 22, 2020)

Ya`ll tempting me to leave my boat and come down just to beg a mess of fish. And a drank of Bourbon....


----------



## Cmp1 (May 22, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll tempting me to leave my boat and come down just to beg a mess of fish. And a drank of Bourbon....


You should Nic,,,,would be great to see all you guys together,,,,


----------



## Nicodemus (May 22, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> You should Nic,,,,would be great to see all you guys together,,,,




I live closer to where they are right now than I do to Atlanta. Don`t take long to get to the Coast from here.


----------



## slow motion (May 22, 2020)

Finally headed out the lighthouse channel. Had a good sized gator try to play chicken with my truck
.He won


----------



## Cmp1 (May 22, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> I live closer to where they are right now than I do to Atlanta. Don`t take long to get to the Coast from here.


Beautiful place,,,,


----------



## slow motion (May 22, 2020)

Ended the day early. The ladies were tired. I got my wife's sister on a bonnethead that took her 20 minutes to land and she was toast afterward.  Caught some more nice trout and an over slot red.


----------



## EastmanFireFighter (May 22, 2020)

Just checked in. Parking lot is full! No slips!


----------



## 1eyefishing (May 22, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll tempting me to leave my boat and come down just to beg a mess of fish. And a drank of Bourbon....



@Nicodemus , It would be my privilege to have you on my boat for a day or more.
My current fare (dave) is leaving Sunday; Calvin (Doomtrpr_z71) had complications at the last minute and couldn't make it down.  Looks like I'll have my boat to myself on Sunday and Monday. Monday both Kansas and my wife arrive for a few days. Kansas with his own boat and my wife not til later in the day. Slayer and son gonna be here til Tuesday...
So leave ur boat behind and come on. I'd say stay a night if you visit with us in the evening... not sure about a vacancy ($55), place is pretty busy.... inquire soon.

Today's report coming after I resize pics and get grill hot...


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (May 22, 2020)

1eyefishing said:


> @Nicodemus , It would be my privilege to have you on my boat for a day or more.
> My current fare (dave) is leaving Sunday; Calvin (Doomtrpr_z71) had complications at the last minute and couldn't make it down.  Looks like I'll have my boat to myself on Sunday and Monday. Monday both Kansas and my wife arrive for a few days. Kansas with his own boat and my wife not til later in the day. Slayer and son gonna be here til Tuesday...
> So leave ur boat behind and come on. I'd say stay a night if you visit with us in the evening... not sure about a vacancy ($55), place is pretty busy.... inquire soon.
> 
> Today's report coming after I resize pics and get grill hot...


I hate I didn't make it today, the trip would have been much cheaper than the bill of the plumber


----------



## 1eyefishing (May 22, 2020)

It may be just me, but I think the fishing on the flats this year is a little off. There is a new scourge in the water. The smooth puffer fish. They are chasing down lures, shrimp, and even corks. They literally ate the bottom half of a cajun thunder OFF today. Dave and I headed to the East flats  and 5-6 feet of water first thing this morning and fed them well.  It wasn't uncommon to see 4 or 5 of them chasing our lures or  baits in to the boat. We landed several and cursed them all. Caught several short trout but couldn't find a keeper.  Also caught the myriad of assortment of cat fish, black sea bass, and a ton of lady fish. I told Dave that all we needed in addition to the lady fish was a fireplace and a bottle of Corvuosier . I think the puffer fish may be doing something to the trout population. We came back inside and messed around the oyster bars for the rest of the day after that.
 As I mentioned yesterday, we switched to David's Southern rock music channel today. But when we came inside, we switched up. As soon as I put my favorite music back on, we started noticing large fish crossing an oyster bar nearby so we moved over real close to see what we could do. Soon, we were throwing at fish on top of the oysterbar that we could see. Dave threw to one about 20 or 25 feet away to he saw and hooked up.
 Here is the video...







...and here is the result.
About 25 lbs...



 Needless to say, we'll be listening to my tunes tomorrow.

Our buddy Michael had the best trout of the day off his boat but came up with a swing and a miss on what could've been a fantastic picture...




 Dave and I are going to switch up again tomorrow and head offshore to some public numbers to troll around and bottom fish and do some stuff we've never done before... grouper fishing! We'll see what happens.
 Stay tuned....


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (May 22, 2020)

Tuned back in for the bottom feeders.


----------



## 1eyefishing (May 22, 2020)

Tonight's dinner...
2 filer mignons.
No sides...


----------



## dwhee87 (May 22, 2020)

Wrapped up dinner on day 2 with some venison t-loins and backstraps courtesy of Slayer and L'il Slayer, marinated in Pay's  Signature mix..the seasonall was for 1eye's steaks. Yes, plural. He ate 2.


----------



## dwhee87 (May 22, 2020)

L'il Slayer was hit n miss on the sunscreen application today, and ended up medium rare, so we donated him a new buff to keep the sun off his face.


----------



## bullgator (May 22, 2020)

Now that’s a GON get together!.......


----------



## 1eyefishing (May 23, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll tempting me to leave my boat and come down just to beg a mess of fish. And a drank of Bourbon....



@Nicodemus , after careful evaluation of our resources, I regret to inform you that Mr. Bud Light Slayer says he 'forgot' to bring the bottle of Blanton's.  Something about waking up late on travel day…I'm pretty sure he brought 3 or 4 cases of Bud Light Water though.  I feel this is pertinent information for you to have since it was part of the story. You will have to bring your own.
Regrets,
...1eye

I'm gonna have to hunt down a new bottle of Knob, also... 
Would still love to meet you down here, though.  Just let us know.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 23, 2020)

1eyefishing said:


> @Nicodemus , after careful evaluation of our resources, I regret to inform you that Mr. Bud Light Slayer says he 'forgot' to bring the bottle of Blanton's.  Something about waking up late on travel day…I'm pretty sure he brought 3 or 4 cases of Bud Light Water though.  I feel this is pertinent information for you to have since it was part of the story. You will have to bring your own.
> Regrets,
> ...1eye
> 
> ...


Mr Bud Light Slayer,,,,? ? ? ?,,,,Ol Slayer is a great guy,but Good Lord,who drinks Bud Light?,,,,


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 23, 2020)

I’m having a good ol time... Slayer caught him an Inshore Grand Slam yesterday... Little Slayer is enjoying himself as well.


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 23, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> Mr Bud Light Slayer,,,,? ? ? ?,,,,Ol Slayer is a great guy,but Good Lord,who drinks Bud Light?,,,,


You couldn’t keep up!

It’s 6:45am...

I shut the Fish Camp down at 2am this morning. About to grab a Redbull and play offshore!


----------



## Cmp1 (May 23, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> You couldn’t keep up!
> 
> It’s 6:45am...
> 
> I shut the Fish Camp down at 2am this morning.


After that much fun,I'd be in bed at 10pm,,,,


----------



## Nicodemus (May 23, 2020)

1eyefishing said:


> @Nicodemus , after careful evaluation of our resources, I regret to inform you that Mr. Bud Light Slayer says he 'forgot' to bring the bottle of Blanton's.  Something about waking up late on travel day…I'm pretty sure he brought 3 or 4 cases of Bud Light Water though.  I feel this is pertinent information for you to have since it was part of the story. You will have to bring your own.
> Regrets,
> ...1eye
> 
> ...




Gonna have to take a raincheck this go round, but I surely hope I can take ya`ll up on a day trip sometime this summer. Many thanks!


----------



## slow motion (May 23, 2020)

Hate that I missed meeting you fellas last night. Sounds like a good time.


----------



## trad bow (May 23, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> Mr Bud Light Slayer,,,,? ? ? ?,,,,Ol Slayer is a great guy,but Good Lord,who drinks Bud Light?,,,,


I be one of the heathens who dranks Bud Light.


----------



## notnksnemor (May 23, 2020)

Dos Eguis Amber for social drinkin'
Busch Light for power drinkin'.

It's usually Busch Light.


----------



## notnksnemor (May 23, 2020)

1eye,
Text me if you still have my number or pm me yours.
I changed phones and don't think your number made the transition.
I want to make sure I can get in touch with one of you guys with a big boat if I get in need.


----------



## EastmanFireFighter (May 23, 2020)

Today has been slow. A bunch of short trout with only a few keepers. Ladyfish and puffers are in abundance ?. Did I mention it is 10000.200 degrees out today?!


----------



## Cmp1 (May 23, 2020)

trad bow said:


> I be one of the heathens who dranks Bud Light.


? ? ? ?,,,,good Lord,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (May 23, 2020)

trad bow said:


> I be one of the heathens who dranks Bud Light.


Sorry,,,,no rice in my beer,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (May 23, 2020)

NOTNKSNEMOR said:


> Dos Eguis Amber for social drinkin'
> Busch Light for power drinkin'.
> 
> It's usually Busch Light.


How do you guys like rice beer?


----------



## Cmp1 (May 23, 2020)

Now a Japenese rice beer is different,,,,like Ashsi,,,,


----------



## trad bow (May 23, 2020)

I don’t want any fruity beer or any fruit that taste like beer. Just be how I roll.


----------



## 1eyefishing (May 23, 2020)

Headed out to the Saint mark's reef this morning to try our luck. Got a few big hits and misses and picked up a 21" trout off a small jig and cut bait.




 I've never caught a keeper grouper before, but came up with a 23"er. One inch short... PB for me; I've only caught shorts inshore. 



  After a couple of hours of our new style of entertainment, we decided to pull our lines and go for a troll. We threw in a Stretch 20 a Stretch 10 and moved about a 100 yd before we had a big take of a stretch 20. A big cobia took bait way out beside the boat and began wallowing on the surface. From the tail I saw and back half , I figured it to be in 40-48" range.  I had lost a lot or line from the initial run and I pointed the boat towards the fish and put it in gear. Wrong move, apparently  I didn't keep up with the slack well enough to keep it from throwing the lure. Big disappointment, but big excitement for a couple of minutes.
 We headed back into the flats which have been disappointing this trip. Dave caught a good keeper trout and after playing with lady fish and other junk for a while, we headed in to beat a thunderstorm that was building behind camp.


----------



## notnksnemor (May 23, 2020)

Good to hear cobia still hanging around.


----------



## 1eyefishing (May 23, 2020)

Boat near us boxed one and cut off a short.
Saw the 4th this weekend at the cleaning table today...


----------



## EastmanFireFighter (May 23, 2020)

1eyefishing said:


> Headed out to the Saint mark's reef this morning to try our luck. Got a few big hits and misses and picked up a 21" trout off a small jig and cut bait.
> 
> View attachment 1018177
> 
> ...


Man the ladyfish are fun but the trout is why I came. They seem to be scattered everywhere. Thoughts?


----------



## EastmanFireFighter (May 23, 2020)

How far out did you run to catch that grouper?


----------



## slow motion (May 23, 2020)

I put in at the lighthouse again today. Fishing was slower but most of the trout I caught were quality including a 22-3/4. She looked like a good breeder so I let her go. Kept 3 for dinner.


----------



## EastmanFireFighter (May 23, 2020)

slow motion said:


> I put in at the lighthouse again today. Fishing was slower but most of the trout I caught were quality including a 22-3/4. She looked like a good breeder so I let her go. Kept 3 for dinner.


I caught most of mine in 6ft of water. How deep did you find them?


----------



## Cmp1 (May 23, 2020)

Those trout are beautiful,,,,


----------



## 1eyefishing (May 23, 2020)

EastmanFireFighter said:


> Man the ladyfish are fun but the trout is why I came. They seem to be scattered everywhere. Thoughts?


 By thoughts are that the trout fishing has suddenly gone downhill. I really didn't notice it when I was here in March. But this trip has been poor for trout. I've only caught one keeper and lost 1 keeper in about 5 days of fishing. I normally do pretty good. I think the puffer fish have taken over. They may be tearing up the trout fry.
 I caught the grouper at the Saint mark's reef public numbers. I think it's about 2 miles past (SSE) the channel entrance (markers 1 and 2).


----------



## EastmanFireFighter (May 23, 2020)

The last few trips the numbers seemed to be off. Not really sure why....


----------



## slow motion (May 23, 2020)

I caught all my trout in 4 to 5 feet. Before today it was 50-50 live shrimp and pinfish. Today the pinfish were so prevalent I  had to switch to Gulp shrimp. Nothing but sharks and sailcats on pins. Best colors today white with pink tail and I think it's called natural shrimp they are grey.


----------



## slow motion (May 23, 2020)

I agree with you guys about the number of trout caught being lower. I wonder if the various boat ramp closures put more pressure on the areas where they were still open.


----------



## EastmanFireFighter (May 23, 2020)

I got mine on  white with chartreuse tail. And I never waste my money on live shrimp because of the pinfish. I caught some big sails today. I actually caught a few of the pinfish on the gulp. I get sick of those little bait snatchers. They have been making fishermen falsely set the hook for years...lol


----------



## Cmp1 (May 23, 2020)

1eyefishing said:


> By thoughts are that the trout fishing has suddenly gone downhill. I really didn't notice it when I was here in March. But this trip has been poor for trout. I've only caught one keeper and lost 1 keeper in about 5 days of fishing. I normally do pretty good. I think the puffer fish have taken over. They may be tearing up the trout fry.
> I caught the grouper at the Saint mark's reef public numbers. I think it's about 2 miles past (SSE) the channel entrance (markers 1 and 2).


Whats the min on the trout?,,,,


----------



## EastmanFireFighter (May 23, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> Whats the min on the trout?,,,,


15" -19". 5 per person. One per boat over 19"


----------



## Hickory Nut (May 24, 2020)

EastmanFireFighter said:


> 15" -19". 5 per person. One per boat over 19"



Don't like that the regulations changed from 20" to 19" and only one per vessel.


----------



## EastmanFireFighter (May 24, 2020)

Hickory Nut said:


> Don't like that the regulations changed from 20" to 19" and only one per vessel.


I don't either but the could have came up with some even crazier regs.


----------



## notnksnemor (May 24, 2020)

Locked, Loaded and Staged.

See whoever is left there tomorrow.


----------



## 1eyefishing (May 24, 2020)

NOTNKSNEMOR said:


> Locked, Loaded and Staged.
> 
> See whoever is left there tomorrow.View attachment 1018284



TJ, lil Slayer and I (may be on the water) will be here...
My wife later in the day.
Drop me an ETA when you're a couple hours out...


----------



## notnksnemor (May 24, 2020)

1eyefishing said:


> TJ, lil Slayer and I (may be on the water) will be here...
> My wife later in the day.
> Drop me an ETA when you're a couple hours out...



Will do, should roll in about 10:30, plan to be on the water by 11:15.
Low tide is 11:20 or so and I want to make use of it.


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 24, 2020)

We’re sitting in the mouth of the East River. Just had 2 hookups that we’re smokers and cut off. BIG Shark I’m guessing. Fired up the motor for a short chase.

Little Slayer with a 19 or so Trout on a Yo-Zuri


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 24, 2020)




----------



## Browning Slayer (May 24, 2020)

We’re jamming out in the mouth of the East River. Life is good.

Back to fishing. See ya fellas..


----------



## notnksnemor (May 24, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> We’re sitting in the mouth of the East River. Just had 2 hookups that we’re smokers and cut off. BIG Shark I’m guessing. Fired up the motor for a short chase.
> 
> Little Slayer with a 19 or so Trout on a Yo-Zuri
> 
> View attachment 1018304





Browning Slayer said:


> View attachment 1018306



Can't wait to meet you and your mini-you tomorrow.

I'm in cabin 10, but will probably leave everything in the truck and launch unless for some reason the room is ready and I can unload.
Partner I'm bringing is a long time friend and complete opposite of me.
Designated Driver if you will.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 24, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> Sorry,,,,no rice in my beer,,,,


If you can drink that horse urine that the Canadians call "beer," you can drink anything. Bud Light not bad, but Bud diesel is a lot better.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 24, 2020)

NCHillbilly said:


> If you can drink that horse urine that the Canadians call "beer," you can drink anything. Bud Light not bad, but Bud diesel is a lot better.


? ? ? ?,,,,I rarely drink Molson anymore,,,,Rolling Rocks now,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (May 24, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> We’re sitting in the mouth of the East River. Just had 2 hookups that we’re smokers and cut off. BIG Shark I’m guessing. Fired up the motor for a short chase.
> 
> Little Slayer with a 19 or so Trout on a Yo-Zuri
> 
> View attachment 1018304


Those trout are beautiful,,,,


----------



## fairweather (May 24, 2020)

EastmanFireFighter said:


> 15" -19". 5 per person. One per boat over 19"


Watch out for that limit, depending on where you are. A bit to the west where I am (Port St. Joe) the limit is 3.

Trout qty and size seems good in this bay, although I have caught a few puffers. I hope they don't take over.


----------



## EastmanFireFighter (May 24, 2020)

fairweather said:


> Watch out for that limit, depending on where you are. A bit to the west where I am (Port St. Joe) the limit is 3.
> 
> Trout qty and size seems good in this bay, although I have caught a few puffers. I hope they don't take over.


I am assuming that he was asking the limit for here beings this a St. Marks thread. But yea, they have changed it up a bit up and down the coastline. Wouldn't hurt my feelings if they changed it to 3 here. Seems like some days it's hard to get even a limit. Seems like there are a pile of trout that are 14.5-14.75. Makes for some fun none the less


----------



## 1eyefishing (May 24, 2020)

If the smooth puffer fish will do this to a snot cat on the hook, wonder what they are doing to game fish?
 They were attacking this fish as I was holding his head up out of the water trying to get the hook out without bringing it in my boat. There are 2 thumb sized chunks taken out of the bottom. The fish is bigger than it looks. Way bigger than the blowfish...


----------



## EastmanFireFighter (May 24, 2020)

1eyefishing said:


> If the smooth puffer fish will do this to a snot cat on the hook, wonder what they are doing to game fish?
> They were attacking this fish as I was holding his head up out of the water trying to get the hook out without bringing it in my boat. There are 2 thumb sized chunks taken out of the bottom. The fish is bigger than it looks. Way bigger than the blowfish...
> 
> View attachment 1018334


These puffers are some of the biggest ones I have ever seen and the most aggressive.  Usually they are 6-7". The ones I have been catching are 14-16". Crazy crazy times. The bite was really hot this afternoon. Got some nice trout today, even managed a really nice bsb.


----------



## 1eyefishing (May 24, 2020)

My partner had to head out around noon today so we came in and I rested up a little and then washed the boat.  It was an unremarkable day fishing for us again..
Ready for my wife a for a few days... Today marks 2 weeks away from home. Thinking I'll head back to the house when she does. Instead of heading back to Pensacola for the Alabama snapper opener next weekend. I'll rest up for the Florida snapper opener and be back in Pensacola june 11th, I believe it opens...


----------



## EastmanFireFighter (May 24, 2020)

1eyefishing said:


> My partner had to head out around noon today so we came in and I rested up a little and then washed the boat.  It was an unremarkable day fishing for us again..
> Ready for my wife a for a few days... Today marks 2 weeks away from home. Thinking I'll head back to the house when she does. Instead of heading back to Pensacola for the Alabama snapper opener next weekend. I'll rest up for the Florida snapper opener and be back in Pensacola june 11th, I believe it opens...


I sure would like to drag my boat back for the snapper opener...


----------



## 1eyefishing (May 24, 2020)

I am not an experienced red snapper fisherman. Took my boat for the 1st time last year in Pensacola. We have some there a lot closer than here. Plus I can catch keepers in the Bay.
 This is the 1st boat I have ever owned that was not named jon or skiff.


----------



## dwhee87 (May 24, 2020)

NOTNKSNEMOR said:


> Locked, Loaded and Staged.
> 
> See whoever is left there tomorrow.View attachment 1018284


Kansas, sorry I'll miss you. Hope you have as good of weather as I had down there, but a better bite. 1Eye put me on some fish, but we didn't fill up the cooler any of the three days I was there. Catching that big gar and that big black drum was super fun on that light tackle. The trip out to the reef was exciting, even though we didn't put anything but one nice trout in the box. Had a great first trip to Saint Marks and the Fish Camp, and hope to be back.


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 24, 2020)

NCHillbilly said:


> If you can drink that horse urine that the Canadians call "beer," you can drink anything. Bud Light not bad, but Bud diesel is a lot better.


My boat box looked fine the last 4 days... not sure about anyone else’s... That ol Yankee is just jealous he’s not here..


----------



## Cmp1 (May 25, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> My boat box looked fine the last 4 days... not sure about anyone else’s... That ol Yankee is just jealous he’s not here.. View attachment 1018357


Definitely jealous,,,,I'm just messin with ya about BL,,,,man I didn't realize about those Puffer Fish,,,,man I have Alot to learn,,,,but definitely want too,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (May 25, 2020)

Do those Trout fight pretty good?


----------



## 1eyefishing (May 25, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> Do those Trout fight pretty good?



They are fairly sporting.
The 21 incher in my photo was caught in 18' of water on the grouper grounds. Where people usually fish with beefy tackle. It had a 3' leader sticking out of is mouth with a swivel attached. You can see it in the photo.
It was still hungry and feeding.
They fight with a lot of head shaking that translates into the rod. You can usually guess when you have a trout on versus a different kind of fish. The main problem is that you can't fight them hard back. They have paper thin lips and it is easy to pull the hook out of their mouth at boatside if you're not careful.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 25, 2020)

1eyefishing said:


> They are fairly sporting.
> The 21 incher in my photo was caught in 18' of water on the grouper grounds. Where people usually fish with beefy tackle. It had a 3' leader sticking out of is mouth with a swivel attached. You can see it in the photo.
> It was still hungry and feeding.
> They fight with a lot of head shaking that translates into the rod. You can usually guess when you have a trout on versus a different kind of fish. The main problem is that you can't fight them hard back. They have paper thin lips and it is easy to pull the hook out of their mouth at boatside if you're not careful.


Sounds like a blast on light tackle,,,,just got me an UL rod and reel,,,,my second,,,,really like the feel of it,,,,now to get out and use it,,,,
You guys latch on to any Sail cats? That is one ugly fish,,,,what's with the puffer's? Took some chunks out of the cat you guys got,,,,


----------



## EastmanFireFighter (May 25, 2020)




----------



## 1eyefishing (May 25, 2020)

EastmanFireFighter said:


> View attachment 1018372


I bet I could learn a thing er two from you...


----------



## Hickory Nut (May 25, 2020)

EastmanFireFighter said:


> View attachment 1018372



I'd like to have been at that fish fry.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 25, 2020)

EastmanFireFighter said:


> View attachment 1018372


Whats your bait of choice?


----------



## 1eyefishing (May 25, 2020)

I need to go ahead and contact the Cajun Thunder people and ask them to start R/D on a PufferProofPopper with a hard plastic bottom.
Once it gets et up like this, it snags your line or leader nearly every cast.




Maybe they could add a treble hook or a stinger.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 25, 2020)

1eyefishing said:


> I need to go ahead and contact the Cajun Thunder people and ask them to start R/D on a PufferProofPopper with a hard plastic bottom.
> Once it gets et up like this, it snags your line or leader nearly every cast.
> 
> View attachment 1018382
> ...


Wow,,,,they must have some serious teeth,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (May 25, 2020)

Are certain years worse than others for the puffer's?


----------



## 1eyefishing (May 25, 2020)

One ripped the belly open on that catfish. I'm curious as to what they might do with the scallopers this season.


----------



## 1eyefishing (May 25, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> Are certain years worse than others for the puffer's?


 I've never seen one before this trip. And have read several other accounts of the same thing. Relatively new the Spring. They are indigenous,  but migrating out of deep water into the shallows, which is a new phenomenon.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 25, 2020)

1eyefishing said:


> One ripped the belly open on that catfish. I'm curious as to what they might do with the scallopers this season.




I was taking one off the hook about 20 years ago and got a finger in the way. It sheared off a perfect circle of skin and meat off the underside of my finger about half the size of a dime. Literally surgically removed it.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 25, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> I was taking one off the hook about 20 years ago and got a finger in the way. It sheared off a perfect circle of skin and meat off the underside of my finger about half the size of a dime. Literally surgically removed it.


Dang man,,,,Needle nose pliers,,,,no way is my hand gettin no where near them,,,,


----------



## 1eyefishing (May 25, 2020)

They are so slimy you have to use the pliers to hold the fish. Then grab the hook with your hand.


----------



## dwhee87 (May 25, 2020)

@1eyefishing, hope the better half got down there safe and sound, and you two have a great time enjoying the sun and the sea for a few days. Thanks again for the hospitality. Looking forward to getting together soon with the spouses.


----------



## Lukikus2 (May 25, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> Wow,,,,they must have some serious teeth,,,,



They have beaks. 

Great thread eye


----------



## EastmanFireFighter (May 25, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> Whats your bait of choice?[/QUQUOTWhite gulps with the chartreuse tail/white with pink tail. Jigging them with a 1/4 ounce jighead in pink or white.  Early in the morning it was rootbeer with a chartreuse tail with the same jighead.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 25, 2020)

I figured you guys were using shrimp,,,,thanks,,,,


----------



## EastmanFireFighter (May 25, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> I figured you guys were using shrimp,,,,thanks,,,,


I NEVER buy live bait because it is such a waste of money. The pinfish are killer on the live bait. The locals tend to look at me crazy and ask "how did you catch them fish" and I tell them the same thing I just gave you. They act like they do not believe me. I think the key to our success is to stay in the grass and keep moving. The tide comes in move closer to the shore. Tide goes out move out deeper. Seems to always work.


----------



## dwhee87 (May 25, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> I figured you guys were using shrimp,,,,thanks,,,,



We fished shrimps on a jig head, free line, or on a bobber. Switched over to pin fish strips and had about as good luck, but held on to the bait better, with lots of pin fish and small sea bass attacking the shrimp on the flats. The gar, the black drum, and the sheepshead were all on shrimp/jig combo.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (May 25, 2020)

The puffers seem to be running the trout off to me, the last trip I made to St Mark's the puffers showed and we only ended up with a one man limit between two people and few Spanish. Steinhatchee doesn't seem to have as many puffers and the trout limits seem better.


----------



## EastmanFireFighter (May 25, 2020)

doomtrpr_z71 said:


> The puffers seem to be running the trout off to me, the last trip I made to St Mark's the puffers showed and we only ended up with a one man limit between two people and few Spanish. Steinhatchee doesn't seem to have as many puffers and the trout limits seem better.


They make up for it in prices and people. That place is so expensive and the tournaments are a double edged sword. Brings revenue and brings people. For a person like myself I dont care much for either of them as it is supposed to be a relaxing experience.  This weekend was a prime example of people who should not own a boat. So...with that being said.  Who would like to see some changes at Shell Island Marina? I have my own thoughts but I want to hear from you guys and then I will see if we think alike....go!!


----------



## Cmp1 (May 25, 2020)

dwhee87 said:


> We fished shrimps on a jig head, free line, or on a bobber. Switched over to pin fish strips and had about as good luck, but held on to the bait better, with lots of pin fish and small sea bass attacking the shrimp on the flats. The gar, the black drum, and the sheepshead were all on shrimp/jig combo.


You guys are blessed,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (May 25, 2020)

EastmanFireFighter said:


> I NEVER buy live bait because it is such a waste of money. The pinfish are killer on the live bait. The locals tend to look at me crazy and ask "how did you catch them fish" and I tell them the same thing I just gave you. They act like they do not believe me. I think the key to our success is to stay in the grass and keep moving. The tide comes in move closer to the shore. Tide goes out move out deeper. Seems to always work.


You guys are blessed and the experts,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (May 25, 2020)

Would my 14 ft Polar Kraft be to small for there?


----------



## EastmanFireFighter (May 25, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> You guys are blessed and the experts,,,,


Definitely not the "experts". Just took other guys advice that fish down there often that didn't mind teaching a new fisherman. Listening and following advice goes a very long way in life...


----------



## EastmanFireFighter (May 25, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> Would my 14 ft Polar Kraft be to small for there?


No Sir, there are plenty of smaller boats out there on the flat. Catch the right wind (anything blowing away from land) and you will be just fine. Pay attention to the tides/wind and you will be in for a good time. I even saw a guy in a 14ft boat with just a trolling motor go by me this weekend.  A great deal of kayaks out there also.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 25, 2020)

EastmanFireFighter said:


> Definitely not the "experts". Just took other guys advice that fish down there often that didn't mind teaching a new fisherman. Listening and following advice goes a very long way in life...


You guys know your stuff,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (May 25, 2020)

EastmanFireFighter said:


> No Sir, there are plenty of smaller boats out there on the flat. Catch the right wind (anything blowing away from land) and you will be just fine. Pay attention to the tides/wind and you will be in for a good time. I even saw a guy in a 14ft boat with just a trolling motor go by me this weekend.  A great deal of kayaks out there also.


25 hp Merc,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (May 25, 2020)

Short shaft,,,,


----------



## EastmanFireFighter (May 25, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> Short shaft,,,,


You will be fine with it. The flats aren't that deep. 3-6ft. Wind is your friend out there. Best advice Iran give...go with someone who knows the area and if you don't feel good about it don't send it. Better to fish another day than to chance it.


----------



## EastmanFireFighter (May 25, 2020)

I CAN. Autocorrect got me on Iran. Smh


----------



## fredw (May 25, 2020)

Y'all keep it up.  I've enjoyed this thread as much as any.


----------



## 4HAND (May 25, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> Would my 14 ft Polar Kraft be to small for there?


Yes, as long as you pick your day & watch your weather.


----------



## notnksnemor (May 25, 2020)

dwhee87 said:


> Kansas, sorry I'll miss you. Hope you have as good of weather as I had down there, but a better bite. 1Eye put me on some fish, but we didn't fill up the cooler any of the three days I was there. Catching that big gar and that big black drum was super fun on that light tackle. The trip out to the reef was exciting, even though we didn't put anything but one nice trout in the box. Had a great first trip to Saint Marks and the Fish Camp, and hope to be back.



You left. Slayer left. And left me with this:



Is it my breath?


----------



## dwhee87 (May 25, 2020)

Nah. He was around all weekend. 

Haven't seen any 1Eye fishin' pics today. Mrs. 1eye must be keeping him occupied.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 25, 2020)




----------



## Mexican Squealer (May 25, 2020)

Might be ok in the gulf but prolly go down like the titanic over here on the east coast.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (May 25, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> View attachment 1018614View attachment 1018614View attachment 1018615View attachment 1018614View attachment 1018615View attachment 1018614View attachment 1018615View attachment 1018616View attachment 1018617View attachment 1018614


You'd be fine on the flats with that, just stay close to shore. I'd put it in at Rocky creek, dallus creek, spring warrior, or shired island over St Mark's just because you'd have a shallow draft and a short ride to fish on the flats. The biggest issue I'd have with the smaller boat is no gps to avoid the rocks in the rock garden at St Mark's.


----------



## notnksnemor (May 26, 2020)

dwhee87 said:


> Nah. He was around all weekend.
> 
> Haven't seen any 1Eye fishin' pics today. Mrs. 1eye must be keeping him occupied.



Had the pleasure of meeting her after cleaning fish yesterday.
He definitely out punted his coverage.


----------



## 1eyefishing (May 26, 2020)

I'm back.
Pam and I spent the afternoon/evening with her cousin who lives down here in Woodville. He showed us another excellent restaurant. A real deal Mexican place that is almost directly across the street from the Sieneyard in Woodville.
 I don't remember a thing after taking him home. I just know I came to about midnight.
 Woke up kind of late this morning for fishing. I have a feeling that most of what we do from here on out will be under the category of 'pleasure boating'.
 This morning she got out her 'Betty Buckhead' linen pants and Prada sandals to go on the boat. I told her she'd better not wear that, she'll get fish blood smeared on everything...
 She said she absolutely would not be having any fish blood-and-guts on her pants.
Ok then... And she's ready for me to shave for the 1st time in 3 weeks.
... Getting our act together now for a day on the water. Will see what happens...


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 26, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> Dang man,,,,Needle nose pliers,,,,no way is my hand gettin no where near them,,,,


I use BogaGrips for every saltwater fish I mess with. I've been cut, speared, slimed, bloodied, bit, spit up on and everything else in between. 

I had a spanish mackerel come off a lure once in the boat and jump around. sucker bounced on my leg and after getting him in the ice box I had blood running down my leg from a half dozen razor slices. 

By using grips, i can keep little slayer a lot safer as well.


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 26, 2020)

NOTNKSNEMOR said:


> Locked, Loaded and Staged.
> 
> See whoever is left there tomorrow.View attachment 1018284


I passed you going the opposite direction, honked and waved. You were just south of Monticello just trucking along. We had 2 trucks and boats headed north.

Sorry I missed ya man! Maybe on the next trip! 

I would say keep 1eye in line but his wife is there so she'll be keeping an eye on him!


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 26, 2020)

NOTNKSNEMOR said:


> You left. Slayer left. And left me with this:
> 
> View attachment 1018582
> 
> Is it my breath?


We were surrounded with em this weekend. I never got stopped but we did see a couple folks handcuffed to his boat! He had no place to park on Saturday so he tied up over on Alan's dock. 

Looks like the rain held off until we left!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 26, 2020)

Did you fellows happen to notice if there were any schools of mullet around?


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 26, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> Did you fellows happen to notice if there were any schools of mullet around?


The Redfish I caught on Friday was tailing in a large school of big mullet on the north side of an oyster bar. He was digging for crabs and stirring up the water. There was schools of mullet all around Big Pass when I was over there. I went up the East River twice to a couple oyster bars and noticed some schools as well. Heck, come to think of it. I don't think I saw any finger mullet at all. I watched a few guys casting for them and came up blank.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 26, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> The Redfish I caught on Friday was tailing in a large school of big mullet on the north side of an oyster bar. He was digging for crabs and stirring up the water. There was schools of mullet all around Big Pass when I was over there. I went up the East River twice to a couple oyster bars and noticed some schools as well. Heck, come to think of it. I don't think I saw any finger mullet at all. I watched a few guys casting for them and came up blank.




Thank, TJ.


----------



## 1eyefishing (May 26, 2020)

Kansas reported whitecaps on the flats, so Pam and I headed out for breakfast at Savannahs...
Came back and got raked up, leaves blown, and sail shades put up over us...
How come housekeeping is never a thought before wife shows up?


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 26, 2020)

1eyefishing said:


> Kansas reported whitecaps on the flats, so Pam and I headed out for breakfast at Savannahs...
> Came back and got raked up, leaves blown, and sail shades put up over us...
> How come housekeeping is never a thought before wife shows up?
> 
> View attachment 1018738


Last sentence of post #195 had it covered!


----------



## notnksnemor (May 26, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> I passed you going the opposite direction, honked and waved. You were just south of Monticello just trucking along. We had 2 trucks and boats headed north.
> 
> Sorry I missed ya man! Maybe on the next trip!
> 
> I would say keep 1eye in line but his wife is there so she'll be keeping an eye on him!



Would have liked meet you. Once I get that diesel wound up I don't slow up for much.

Today was rough. 3 footers on west flats. Partner Lost about a 20" at the net. Had it on an ultralight and #6 Aberdeen beam hook catching pin fish. Ended up cleaning a 25" bluefish. Only keeper.
 I've only caught 1 puffer in a day and a half.
Shower, adult beverage and something to eat. Not in any particular order.


----------



## notnksnemor (May 26, 2020)

It was rough out there today.


----------



## dwhee87 (May 26, 2020)

NOTNKSNEMOR said:


> It was rough out there today.
> 
> View attachment 1018744


Sunscreen is your friend...


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 26, 2020)

dwhee87 said:


> Sunscreen is your friend...


I ran 50 and my wife asked me when I got home..

Did you get fried? I said yes.. on multiple occasions! 

Dang Kansas!! Wish I was still there!


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 26, 2020)

NOTNKSNEMOR said:


> It was rough out there today.
> 
> View attachment 1018744


You in 10? I was in 11 and had to move to 205 on my last day. Dang bugs were crazy around the corner!


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 26, 2020)

@1eyefishing & @NOTNKSNEMOR feed Bucky for me. I miss him already..


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 26, 2020)

My rigs are nice and fresh water cleaned..


----------



## notnksnemor (May 27, 2020)

dwhee87 said:


> Sunscreen is your friend...



I had plenty of sunscreen on.
That's all wind burn.



Browning Slayer said:


> You in 10? I was in 11 and had to move to 205 on my last day. Dang bugs were crazy around the corner!



Yep 10.
Iike it. The shower head is above my chest.
In 11 the 3rd week of June.


----------



## Rabun (May 27, 2020)

I sure enjoyed y’all’s journey!  Sounds like it was a blast!  Thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## 1eyefishing (May 27, 2020)

Rabun said:


> I sure enjoyed y’all’s journey!  Sounds like it was a blast!  Thanks for sharing with us!





Since my wife arrived, I have become very lazy, fish- wise.
The weather has been overcast/drizzle also...
But Rick is out on the reef,  I hope he brings back a good report.
I'll get out there with the wife in a while probably. Also got 2 friends coming to fish with me Friday if I can make it till then. Wife says I need to stay here and come home Sunday. That will make 3 weeks for me, 1 in Pcola, before 2 here...
Hoping for a couple more reports and a few more pictures...


----------



## slow motion (May 27, 2020)

Stay as long as you. I got back home Monday evening and by end of day Tuesday was wishing I could blow off work and head back. Maybe I should invest in lottery tickets.


----------



## notnksnemor (May 27, 2020)

Hit 5 reefs up to 8 miles out. Nothing happening except some huge needle fish. Towed in a stranded Floridian to the lighthouse ramp on the way in.
Fished the west flats the rest of the day and brought in 5 trout.
My photo skills are not up 1eye's but here they are.


----------



## 1eyefishing (May 27, 2020)

This trip and this thread are about a wrap. I loaded the boat with the help of my wife after a little fun today.
Eryone headed home tomorrow.
It sure will be nice in my own digs back home...
And besides I gotta get ready for Red Snappers next...
See yall in the saltwater forum again about June 11.


----------



## slow motion (May 27, 2020)

Hate to see it end but it has been fun following your exploits. Safe travels.


----------



## 1eyefishing (May 27, 2020)

slow motion said:


> Hate to see it end but it has been fun following your exploits. Safe travels.



Slo Mo, maybe my next time down we should get together.
I hate I missed you rhis week.
I'll be back July 4th and maybe once before.
It sounss like you're alot closer than I am.  I'll try to flip you a PM when I get a date in mind you'd be.

You too, @EastmanFireFighter ...?
Ill provide the sled if it will make things easy,,,


----------



## Chas (May 27, 2020)

1eyefishing said:


> Kansas reported whitecaps on the flats, so Pam and I headed out for breakfast at Savannahs...
> Came back and got raked up, leaves blown, and sail shades put up over us...
> How come housekeeping is never a thought before wife shows up?
> 
> View attachment 1018738


Your camper spot is right beside a good buddy of mine's spot.  I come down there sometimes with him, hopefully ill run into you.  Do you have a Bay Reef boat?


----------



## 1eyefishing (May 28, 2020)

Yes, I met David this trip. Nice fellow and nice camper!
I'm still getting settled in here. I pulled my camper in this spring and rhen didn't visit for a couple months...
Yes, Key West BayReef 230, black hull.
It'd be fun to get together sometime...


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 28, 2020)

you boys have safe travels today!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 28, 2020)

Great thread. Thanks for sharing! Looks like ya'll had a BIG time!


----------



## Bigbendgyrene (May 28, 2020)

Despite living 16 miles from the coast, finally put the boat in salt for the first time this year on Sunday (repowering boat & covid ramp closures mostly to blame).

Bit choppy in the morning but managed to run to a few spots I hoped would hold cobia, and buddy and I tagged and released 4 that were just an inch or two short.  Should add they stay around all summer, generally until late September before they migrate back to deeper waters... BUT targeting them means pretty much giving up serious efforts for trouts, reds, and other fish caught drifting, and can be a trade off for EXTREMELY slow days for 1 or even NO cobes versus fun drifting catching LOTS more fish.





Picture below shows why I only gaff them if they're massive and OBVIOUSLY bigger than the required limit... so many we catch are right at the required limit so I've learned to judge them short until actually putting tape on them.



Trip out was to celebrate buddy's graduation from graduate school, so at his request we decided to see if we could find any tripletail, as neither of us had ever caught one.  He managed to get one fairly quickly, though again, just an inch ore two short.





Kind of funny reading about folks having issues with puffers and short trout... we didn't catch the first puffer and almost all of our trout were keepers.  Blessedly managed to limit out fairly quickly.



Most intense moment of the day was having a line scream like a king had taken it, only to scan all around for the line and see it going up to THIS frigate bird. Blessedly it dropped the bait but then flew around us for about 5 minutes, quite aggressively and obviously wanting another bait.  Kind of freaky looking -- like a mix between a GIANT seagull, bald eagle, and wide-winged pterodactyl.



Waters were mirror smooth at day's end and reminded me just why I love fishing the coast so much... like a balm that soothes my soul.


----------



## Bigbendgyrene (May 28, 2020)

And don't think I've shared this on the forum before (beg forgiveness if I did and forgot), but this video likely will speak to quite a few of y'all that enjoy coming down to visit our Big Bend waters... and most of the pics were actually taken by a Georgia fella (with just a few thrown in by me).


----------



## 1eyefishing (May 28, 2020)

Saying a prayer for I am home again.
I'll soon return to the coast,
already thinking about when.
Time to relax and re-group,
Amen


----------



## notnksnemor (May 28, 2020)

Rolled in about 2:15 safe and sound. Coolers and buckets soaking in bleach water.
Equipment performed well.
All you can ask for.
I'll be back 6/15 in cabin 11 if anyone happens wander by.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (May 28, 2020)

Bigbendgyrene said:


> Despite living 16 miles from the coast, finally put the boat in salt for the first time this year on Sunday (repowering boat & covid ramp closures mostly to blame).
> 
> Bit choppy in the morning but managed to run to a few spots I hoped would hold cobia, and buddy and I tagged and released 4 that were just an inch or two short.  Should add they stay around all summer, generally until late September before they migrate back to deeper waters... BUT targeting them means pretty much giving up serious efforts for trouts, reds, and other fish caught drifting, and can be a trade off for EXTREMELY slow days for 1 or even NO cobes versus fun drifting catching LOTS more fish.
> 
> ...


Quite a way to celebrate that MD, I don't think any of my graduation trips were as bountiful.


----------



## EastmanFireFighter (May 28, 2020)

Guys, please be on the lookout for some *** jokers in Fla. They hit a marina where my buddy stores his boat in Apalachicola. They took two of his simrads.  They only took simrads and they hit 10 boats. They have also hit a marina in Pensacola.  Get the word out and watch after your stuff.


----------



## slow motion (May 28, 2020)

1eyefishing said:


> Slo Mo, maybe my next time down we should get together.
> I hate I missed you rhis week.
> I'll be back July 4th and maybe once before.
> It sounss like you're alot closer than I am.  I'll try to flip you a PM when I get a date in mind you'd be.
> ...


Sounds like a plan my friend. Not sure if I will make it the 4th or not yet, work is crazy. Have to work 2 extra days for every one off. Unless you live further north than Cumming, Ga. I am not closer than you. We just have a little place on the outskirts of Sopchoppy.


----------



## CamoDawg85 (May 28, 2020)

Bigbendgyrene said:


> Despite living 16 miles from the coast, finally put the boat in salt for the first time this year on Sunday (repowering boat & covid ramp closures mostly to blame).
> 
> Bit choppy in the morning but managed to run to a few spots I hoped would hold cobia, and buddy and I tagged and released 4 that were just an inch or two short.  Should add they stay around all summer, generally until late September before they migrate back to deeper waters... BUT targeting them means pretty much giving up serious efforts for trouts, reds, and other fish caught drifting, and can be a trade off for EXTREMELY slow days for 1 or even NO cobes versus fun drifting catching LOTS more fish.
> 
> ...



Good stuff BigBend! Nice pics and glad y’all got on the fish.

Were you and your buddy anchored up chumming Sunday by chance using a homemade PVC chum bucket? I fished in the St Marks area Sunday and thought I saw a boat like yours.

We’re headed back down on the 16th for 5 days to give it another go. PM me if you like.


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 28, 2020)

Dang St Marks... still washing out tackle trays... I got lures almost 2 decades old..


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 28, 2020)

NOTNKSNEMOR said:


> Rolled in about 2:15 safe and sound. Coolers and buckets soaking in bleach water.
> Equipment performed well.
> All you can ask for.
> I'll be back 6/15 in cabin 11 if anyone happens wander by.


Hmmmm..... if ya got an extra seat on the boat... I may be yo huckleberry...

I don’t plan on pulling my down until the 4th weekend. 

Maybe I could be a deckhand on Corbett’s...


----------



## Hickory Nut (May 29, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> Dang St Marks... still washing out tackle trays... I got lures almost 2 decades old..
> View attachment 1019063



None of those will work, you need to buy more.


----------



## notnksnemor (May 29, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> Hmmmm..... if ya got an extra seat on the boat... I may be yo huckleberry...
> 
> I don’t plan on pulling my down until the 4th weekend.
> 
> Maybe I could be a deckhand on Corbett’s...



I've got a full boat on this trip.
Sons are treating me for Father's Day.


----------



## 1eyefishing (May 29, 2020)

Looking familiar these days...
Pan fried redfish and black drum ( no, not the biggun...).
With greenbeans and cornbread and a good drink.


----------



## Lukikus2 (May 29, 2020)

NOTNKSNEMOR said:


> Hit 5 reefs up to 8 miles out. Nothing happening except some huge needle fish. Towed in a stranded Floridian to the lighthouse ramp on the way in.
> Fished the west flats the rest of the day and brought in 5 trout.
> My photo skills are not up 1eye's but here they are.
> View attachment 1018907



Kudos for towing them.


----------



## Bigbendgyrene (May 30, 2020)

CamoDawg85 said:


> Were you and your buddy anchored up chumming Sunday by chance using a homemade PVC chum bucket? I fished in the St Marks area Sunday and thought I saw a boat like yours.



Sounds like it was very likely us.

If the PVC chum device looked like this I can't claim to have made it -- produced some years back by a company that sold them under the name "Chum Churn" -- they still can be found on forums and ebay every now and then (how I found mine) and usually go pretty quickly as they DO work pretty well, albeit a bit large and cumbersome in the boat before putting it out to use.



Uses blades attached to shaft to chop up fresh caught bait put into the "Y" portion of the PVC.



Noise of churning sometimes helps call up fish in addition to the actual chum released.  Here's an old video I found online that shows one being used for those who might not have heard of them.


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 30, 2020)

Bigbendgyrene said:


> Sounds like it was very likely us.
> 
> If the PVC chum device looked like this I can't claim to have made it -- produced some years back by a company that sold them under the name "Chum Churn" -- they still can be found on forums and ebay every now and then (how I found mine) and usually go pretty quickly as they DO work pretty well, albeit a bit large and cumbersome in the boat before putting it out to use.
> 
> ...


That’s on my list to get! I was talking to 1eye about it. Forgot it’s name. I’ve done my own IV bags and other things. 

I’m out for June 11th. Wife said you do June 11th or the 4th of July. I’m doing the 4th with the ladies so tackle swap is happening on the G3.


----------



## Lukikus2 (May 30, 2020)

Cranbaits?  

I normally carry 3 of those. I do love dredging.


----------



## CamoDawg85 (May 31, 2020)

Bigbendgyrene said:


> Sounds like it was very likely us.
> 
> If the PVC chum device looked like this I can't claim to have made it -- produced some years back by a company that sold them under the name "Chum Churn" -- they still can be found on forums and ebay every now and then (how I found mine) and usually go pretty quickly as they DO work pretty well, albeit a bit large and cumbersome in the boat before putting it out to use.
> 
> ...



Yup, that was definitely y’all! Very cool device you have there, thanks for sharing! I’m going to see if I can find me one of them. It would have come in handy that day as we didn’t put many fish in the boat. Y’all going back down to St Marks anytime soon?

Thanks BigBend


----------



## dwhee87 (Jun 1, 2020)

1eyefishing said:


> Looking familiar these days...
> Pan fried redfish and black drum ( no, not the biggun...).
> With greenbeans and cornbread and a good drink.
> 
> ...


Breaking some of my bounty out tomorrow night. That looks tasty, 1Eye.


----------

